# Raised Meter Access Platform



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Caustic CC said:


> A while back we were discussing services on houses that were lifted after hurricane Sandy.
> Does anyone know where I can get a drawing of
> TYPICAL SINGLE PHASE RESIDENTIAL FLOOD PLAIN
> RAISED FOUNDATION METER ACCESS
> ...


Whatever Power Company you're dealing with should have that information for you.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

here's lilco, if you mentioned what area you might get better responses 


http://www.lipower.org/pdfs/commercial/redbook/redbook.pdf


----------



## Caustic CC (Jan 31, 2013)

wildleg said:


> here's lilco, if you mentioned what area you might get better responses
> 
> 
> http://www.lipower.org/pdfs/commercial/redbook/redbook.pdf



Thanks for the good responses.


----------

